# fun town rv



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Reviews look good on the net.
Has any one dealt with Fun Town RV of Houston, actually in Wharton.
Prices look good there.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Never dealt with them. Remember, you can typically get 25-30% off of their phony MSRP.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Bought from them a couple of weeks ago. Got a good deal. Went to pick it up and got this punk kidd to do the walk through. Slamming cabinet doors , toilet seat...acting like a hot shot. So the first time I took the trailer out, went to the dump station and took off the caps and low in be hold the valves to the gray water and black water were left open....what a messs.
..


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Dmelcher said:


> Bought from them a couple of weeks ago. Got a good deal. Went to pick it up and got this punk kidd to do the walk through. Slamming cabinet doors , toilet seat...acting like a hot shot. So the first time I took the trailer out, went to the dump station and took off the caps and low in be hold the valves to the gray water and black water were left open....what a messs.
> ..


If you liked every thing else about them, I'll bet they would want to know about the kids behaviour.


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

Thought about buying from them and changed my mind fairly quickly . Seemed over priced but maybe it was just sticker shock for cheap sticks and tin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought a new 5th Wheel from Lone Star RV on 45-North. This was our first RV to buy new and we couldn't of ask for a better experience. Prices were great also and we love the RV.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*New RV*

I bought one there but I haven't picked it up yet. On the check out the fresh water tank had crack in it. It will be another ten days. It is a new Wild Wood. They were the only dealer that had the model that we wanted. Funny it is a 2017 model. It is a cheap one I'm just going to leave down at Crystal Beach. Thanks for the heads up on the kid on the walk thru I will watch for that.


----------

